# Lamar Odom?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Within the organization, there is talk of flirting with Los Angeles Clippers restricted free-agent forward Lamar Odom, who, like Hill, can play all three perimeter positions.

Wow! What a pickup that'd be as I think Lamar is going to go un-noticed by many teams that could use him-Orlando would be a nice fit What ya think?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Within the organization, there is talk of flirting with Los Angeles Clippers restricted free-agent forward Lamar Odom, who, like Hill, can play all three perimeter positions.
> 
> Wow! What a pickup that'd be as I think Lamar is going to go un-noticed by many teams that could use him-Orlando would be a nice fit What ya think?


Yeah..

SHHH..dont tell anyone..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Within the organization, there is talk of flirting with Los Angeles Clippers restricted free-agent forward Lamar Odom, who, like Hill, can play all three perimeter positions.
> 
> Wow! What a pickup that'd be as I think Lamar is going to go un-noticed by many teams that could use him-Orlando would be a nice fit What ya think?


That would be a hell of a pickup. I think Lamar is a little overrated, but still, he is a hell of a talent that might be able to be had for that 4.8 mil exception.

Good thought ... I hadn't thought of that possibility before.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmm, that would be an interesting possibility. But is Sterling really that cheap?That he wouldn't even pick up Odom for the MLE? If he doesn't, I feel greatly for Clipper fans.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Obviuously Odom is a pretty good player but I think the Magic should concentrate on acquiring a center and a point guard with the medical and the MLE before they get yet another swingman.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Agreed. However, Odom can play point forward. He'd fit as that in CLE. (Odom, Juanie, LBJ, Boozer, Z and Ricky/Miles coming off the bench).


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Odom wouldn't fit in with the Magic unless they changed their offense...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Odom wouldn't fit in with the Magic unless they changed their offense...


Why? He would fit in much the same as Grant Hill would have, in a point forward type role.

I doubt Orlando can get him, just because the Clippers can match anything anyone else offers ... but if Orlando offers him the 4.8 and he tells LA he doesnt want to be back, I'd snatch him up in a second.

Gaines, Tmac, Odom, Gooden would be one hell of a dynamic foursome. And if any of the 3 of Hunter, Pachulia, or Kasun come to play or we could also land a PJ Brown .. damn ..

If Hunter were to start, that would be --

6'6", 6'9", 6'10", 6'10", 7'0"


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? He would fit in much the same as Grant Hill would have, in a point forward type role.
> ...


I am a BIG Odom fan and imho, Odom would fit in perfectly with this team, as he also is TALL, unselfish and multi-talented!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd rather trade for Radmanovic. You want Gaines to be the PG now and in Radmanovic he would complement TMac very well because he can stroke it and also take it to the basket. He still has potential and he probably would give the Magic a guy who scores 15 a game. They should trade the Mid-Level exception for Vlad.

And then they still have the Injury Exception to play with for a Center. If Hill does come back then he could be a six man and he could play less minutes on that ankle.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? He would fit in much the same as Grant Hill would have, in a point forward type role.
> ...


if if if..
Every year i hear the same things.. What about the blazers they look good on paper.. im sorry guys until your leader proves he can win and carry the team, than yall are nothing but a 7 or 8 seed..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> if if if..
> Every year i hear the same things.. What about the blazers they look good on paper.. im sorry guys until your leader proves he can win and carry the team, than yall are nothing but a 7 or 8 seed..


As always, fantastic insight. 

Next.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Odom is a restricted free agent so he can't make the decision where he goes if the Clippers decide to match and of course the Clippers will match.

They signed Olowokandi last year to a 1 year deal for $6 million so i'm sure they won't mind to do the same for odom or maybe even for longer years. Odom and Brand are actually 2 of the players that the Clippers would rather have on their team. 

But of course you have to consider all of the off court problems that Odom has, i believe he has one more strike and he is out, which is not a good sign.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

If, if, if!

If Kobe were actually able to win anything without Shaq in his prime (he's now over the hill) he wouldn't have walked away from the playoffs sucking his thumb and crying like a baby that just got his lollipop stolen. :laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*well at least kobe was in the second round this year*

The magic still are yet to visit that area.. and they play in the JV division!!!

I wasnt comparing kobe to tmac here.. i was just sayin .. if they bring in odom theyll have all jump shooters and no post game.. and get smashed again!!!

Kobe hasn't had a chance in the playoffs without shaq.. so you cant say he cant win.. just cuz yall dont know.. Tmac has had his chances.. I just remember when tmac left toronto the raptors made it to the second round and were one shot from The ECF
so i guess that means the team was better with a rookie shooting guard Mo Pete.. than yalls All star??


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

That.... was... hatin'


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: well at least kobe was in the second round this year*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> The magic still are yet to visit that area.. and they play in the JV division!!!
> 
> I wasnt comparing kobe to tmac here.. i was just sayin .. if they bring in odom theyll have all jump shooters and no post game.. and get smashed again!!!
> ...


Your right, we wouldnt know how Kobe could do without Shaq in the playoffs, because he wouldn't be in them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Keep dreaming. If Odom tries to accept the MLE, Sterling will match that in a minute. 4.8 Million is dirt cheap for one of your franchise cornerstones, which is what Odom and Brand are for the clippers. Odom is actually supposedly Sterling's favorite player.

My money is on Brand and Odom spending at least another year in Clipperland.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

That was genius. I think that shut him up. :laugh: Momentarily at least.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah I am jealous.

If the Clippers don't want him, and other teams don't (that have cap), I think Orlando will be a front runner. I think with the declining salaries that Florida and Texas will benefit from the fact their state doesn't collect taxes as others do, and of course the weather.

He would be a really nice pickup.

-Petey


----------

